# This seems a friendly corner of the net for coffee addicts!



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi

Long time lurker & now my first post so thought I'd say hello!

About 3 years ago I bought a Bugatti Diva espresso machine mainly because I'd already got the kettle & wanted it to match, feng shui collars & cuffs ect!

I genuinely thought that water in, coffee in & drink! how hard can this be???

Well the Diva & a KitchenAid grinder produced... er... absolutely god awful results to be honest I'd have like to have seen what the Diva could have done with a decent grind the KitcheAid grinder did a great french press but no where near espresso grind so it sat on the worktop unused for about a year whilst I went back to Starbucks!

A year in I thought why am I looking at a coffee machine I never use & walking to Starbucks?! So eBay was my friend & I sold the Bugatti machine and KitchenAid grinder & didn't have to add too much in to upgrade to a Rachilio Sylvia & Rocky grinder









WOW just WOW! the first shot was a revelation & that was still on 'high st' beans!

So now I knew I was on the right road I ordered some Italian Espresso beans from the Real Coffee company & a tamper that clicked at a consistent pressure and honestly couldn't have been happier!

6 weeks ago my house caught fire with a dodgy electrical connection in the bedroom, physical damage not massive but everything smoke damaged, literally everything so the insurance company sent a great big skip and all including my beloved Sylvia got chucked in!









So now what to replace the Sylvia with? After looking around and realising that I wanted a dual boiler E61 machine and they were going to take up a lot more space than my little Sylvia did I fell in love with the Rocket R58 and many nights reading up on here and elsewhere convinced me this was the machine to have, so a call today to BelleBarista and the R58 & a Mignon grinder will be with me tomorrow









It'll be a few more weeks before the house is liveable in again so it'll be Starbucks for a little while longer but can't wait to taste the shots from the R58, if they are as good as the machine looks I know they will b sublime!

So back to more youtube videos of E61 tutorials!!!!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome!

Commiserations over the fire - we had one four years ago (Rayburn fire) and it was miserable to deal with loss adjusters etc (£20k damage). Didn't get to replace anything at all either!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Silvia to a a Rocket R58 - that's some jump.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the fire, sounds like everything is under control and you're moving onwards and upwards though!

Rocket and Mignon great investment.


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi

I currently have a Silvia, and am in the process of talking myself into getting a Rocket R58, will be interesting to hear your first impressions of the Rocket, and how much of a jump and learning curve using one is compared to the Silvia. Please let me know how you get on with it, any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Are you from mrsimba from .org?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello and a warm welcome. I'm sure that you will indeed find this to be a friendly corner and we look forward to hearing about how you're getting on with your new toys!

David


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice upgrade! I speak from experience when I say you'll be blown away by the improvement (I'm an ex-Silvia owner)

Welcome to the forum. I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Southpaw said:


> Are you from mrsimba from .org?


There's only one MrSimba!

& yep the same one as on .org!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the warm side of the web, wow green with envy about your new machine, hopefully we will see some pics when you get set up.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Great machine the Rocket. I used to own a Mignon which was a fantastic grinder too.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

mrsimba said:


> There's only one MrSimba!
> 
> & yep the same one as on .org!


Cool







have fun with the new arrivals.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Well 6 months 'in' with the R58 and its everything & more that I hoped it would be









Its just a beast of a machine & whilst comparing it to the Sylvia is apples & oranges the temp stability of the E61 group head and the PID controlling the boiler temps constantly is a revelation over the Sylvia.

Everything about the R58 just is solid & reliable, what you put in you get out each time, every time!

The Minion grinder is a decent grinder but probably not the best match for the R58 so thats been eBay'd & a Zenith 65E is on its way as soon as Bella Barista get them back in & sure that will be a perfect match!

Luckily for me a fantastic indi Espresso bar - Under Pressure Espresso, Sutton Coldfield - just opened over the road from my apartment! The owner, Matt is an absolute 'guru' on everything coffee & I can go and harass him for guidance & caffeine so the learning curve is a sharp one!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

mrsimba said:


> Well 6 months 'in' with the R58 and its everything & more that I hoped it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I read through the thread, I thought 'He won't keep the Mignon long'. And sure enough! Welcome to Club65E.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The 65e should pair well, has made a huge difference to consistency for me. Shame, assuming you haven't already, put your mignion in the for sale section on here as there tends to be quite a call for them.

There is a sticky on the 65e deal in the deals section that also might save you some time dialling it in that is worth a read (can't remember on what page but includes some posts from DaveC, from memory about 2/3rds in)

Looking forward to hearing the next installment.

John


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

And add yourself to the list - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16791-Who-owns-which-Eureka-model/page7


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Sean said:


> And add yourself to the list - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16791-Who-owns-which-Eureka-model/page7


Thanks Sean - will do when it arrives which hopefully will be sometime this week


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

65E has arrived & totally blown away by it!









Had it dialled in very quickly after running the beans BB sent with it thru with some Workshop 'Cult of Done' 19g in - 32g out in 32 seconds - and the cup was sublime, but what really impressed me was how this evening I finished work left the R58 warming up for 30 min & straight out of the grinder 19g in gave me a perfect 32g out!

This is what I've been after home espresso that does not require 2 hours of calibration every time I want a cup!!!

R58 & 65E thankyou!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting. Someone recently put the idea of a used early R58 and 65E into my head. Still trying to figure out if I can/should spend that much on my habit but am liking what I hear about both grinder and mc.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Interesting. Someone recently put the idea of a used early R58


Good luck with that! Rocking horse shit and hens teeth spring to mind


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, true. Unless you can find a mutant chicken that lives in an enchanted old fashioned toy shop I suppose.

Or, alternatively, know of someone who actually has one they might sell. I take your point though.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Yeah, true. Unless you can find a coprophiliac mutant chicken that lives in an old fashioned toy shop I suppose. Or, alternatively, know of someone who actually has one they might sell. I take your point though.


Funnily enough I do know a coprophiliac mutant chicken that lives in an old fashioned toy shop - his name is Derek (but I don't know of anyone flogging an R58 - sorry)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah yes, Derek. Give the dirty clucker my regards!

Hope springs eternal, I might get lucky, you never know!


----------

